# New England/Tri-State Area get together!?



## roblloyd (Dec 28, 2011)

Any one interested in a WMT get together? I'm thinking late spring.

Not sure where but if there is interest we can start planning it.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

Im game for it!


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 28, 2011)

Late spring I hope to be planting garpes, but would always make time for WMT friends. Maybe we could meet at a LHBS, there is one in Monroe, CT!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2011)

I would probably plant grapes instead, they produce a much better fruit!LOL, uh oh, the spelling police is here!!!


----------



## 2PUPs (Dec 28, 2011)

I,m in , have smoker will travel . Make it a BBQ wine fest get together .


----------



## grapeman (Dec 29, 2011)

Hang a left past Wade (go west young man or girl) to I-87 and come north a bit and you all can meet at my place. Just a nice day trip! Ask Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2011)

Rich, next time Im flying over to your place! LOL


----------



## SarahRides (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm up for it! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Arne (Dec 30, 2011)

Wade, late spring is fishin time, are you gonna have time to get together with everybody else?? You know there will be a good bite goin on somewhere. Arne.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2011)

I hear that this year Wade's new hobby is going to be hang gliding or sky diving! Fishing is so "Last Year".


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 30, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I hear that this year Wade's new hobby is going to be hang gliding or sky diving! Fishing is so "Last Year".



The sky diving might just be the perfect thing for his back except for that one little piece at the end (landing).


----------



## Julie (Dec 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> The sky diving might just be the perfect thing for his back except for that one little piece at the end (landing).



Well maybe he can get himself turned around and land on his head!


----------



## Flem (Dec 30, 2011)

OMG!! Julie!!! We may finally get to send you to the corner.


----------



## Troezen (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, I'm a newbie here, but I'm in Maine, I'd like to meet some other wino forum members! I may not have a batch ready to bring with me, but I could always grab something nice from a local winery!


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 2, 2012)

Troezen said:


> Well, I'm a newbie here, but I'm in Maine, I'd like to meet some other wino forum members! I may not have a batch ready to bring with me, but I could always grab something nice from a local winery!



Thanks for bringing this back on track!

It sounds like there is enough interest to make this work. What state and month works best for everyone?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont make it too far away, both of my vehicles have over 100,000 miles on them!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 2, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> The sky diving might just be the perfect thing for his back except for that one little piece at the end (landing).



Sorry I can't resist. If your dive turns bad place your hands on the back of your head and extend your elbows outward. This way we can unscrew you from the ground. 

Okay now back to the get together.


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 2, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Dont make it too far away, both of my vehicles have over 100,000 miles on them!



Geez Wade. at 120,000 miles, mine is just broken in! I still drive it to Ohio 2-3 times a year........


----------



## KSmith3011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Parties are always better on Nantucket. No campers or tents allowed however,,,,


----------



## David04472 (Jan 3, 2012)

I vote for Sturbridge, Mass. Close enough for the Conn crowd, also for the Maine, NH, and VT. crowd. It sounds like fun !!!


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 3, 2012)

David04472 said:


> I vote for Sturbridge, Mass. Close enough for the Conn crowd, also for the Maine, NH, and VT. crowd. It sounds like fun !!!



That's a good spot but where? I was thinking someone's house? Or is that frowned upon?

What do the PA people do?

I can offer my house. Those with kids can use the pool (depends what time of year, but it will be heated).


----------



## Flem (Jan 3, 2012)

We have met at restaurants, but more often, met at someone's house.


----------



## 2PUPs (Jan 3, 2012)

Any place is good for me , as long as our two pooches can go , them 2 dogs are like credit cards , never leave home with out them . As for the lil lady thats a different story , lol . A place near a campground would be good if possible as I can make it a long weekend get away . 

Jeff


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 3, 2012)

Whether it is a restaurant or home, doesn't matter to me! I can also volunteer my house too, if it's warm enough, I have a nice porch too. (No pool anymore though, we gave that to our neighbor last year, now we have the neighborhood's largest sand box/fire pit instead!). I live in central Mass, just North of Worcester.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm interested but it's always hard with my work schedule.


----------



## davewaz (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't volunteer my house, but I could make it to Mass...... just need someone to take the lead on this


----------



## roblloyd (Jan 14, 2012)

Let's try a time first. Any particular month better than others? How is april? Other than taxes, I think it's a quieter month than others holiday wise.


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 14, 2012)

April is kind of a busy month for me personally (I know, sounds strange), May might actually be better for me.


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 22, 2012)

I thought I would bring this up again since the weather has gotten a lot nicer!! Anyone interested?


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in the process of starting the pool deck if you want to wait until June we could have it at my place. Kid friendly, heated pool and we could even do an outdoor movie for the kids (if there are enough).

Otherwise any suggestions?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2012)

If in June I dont think youll need the heat turned on in the pool!!! LOL, just kidding. If its around here Id still love to come and lay off the pills that day as long as there is as place to sit!


----------



## roadpupp (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I just met Wade today and if the rest of you are half as personable and generous, I'd drive to Nova Scotia to hang out and talk wine! Thanks again Wade for all the advice and wine samples! 

Roadpupp
(Chad)


----------



## Wade E (Apr 22, 2012)

My pleasure Chad, hope you enjoy the wine!


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 22, 2012)

roblloyd said:


> I'm in the process of starting the pool deck if you want to wait until June we could have it at my place. Kid friendly, heated pool and we could even do an outdoor movie for the kids (if there are enough).
> 
> Otherwise any suggestions?



In June it depends on the weekend, I'm not sure which weekend I'm working yet, and I'm going away for another weekend, so it all depends on when. Right now I know my July is wide open. (no vacations, etc.)


----------



## David04472 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I am still interested. I'm in central Maine and would be willing to travel to central/southern Mass. Beyond that it's more than a one day trip. Thanks


----------



## saddlebronze (Apr 23, 2012)

Count me in based on the date. Would love to meet fellow NE wine nuts.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 23, 2012)

If y'all get together someone PM me an address so I can send a bottle or two of my wine for y'all to taste and comment on.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats very nice tony. That would be great and we would love to all sample everyone's wine.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 24, 2012)

So what's the vote on where it should be?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Your house sounds good to me!! LOL I cant travel too ar as my car has a blown head gasket or cracked cylinder so says a mechanic and not worth fixing so I just keep the coolant level and up it keeps ticking but I dont trust ot to go too far and now my wifes car is leaking anti freeze worse then mine all the sudden! Oy freakin vay.


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 24, 2012)

Ouch! That stinks Wade. I just had to trade my car in, so mine is good to travel! I put anywhere from 2000-2500 miles a month on mine (I drive around in my car all day for work), so I have to have something that won't break down........I can't drive......I can't work! I don't mind driving to CT, it isn't too far for me.


----------



## roadpupp (Apr 25, 2012)

*poll*

http://www.doodle.com/ecvt8yr9eqb6bqzb

Above is a link to a doodle poll. Please fill in your name and check off which days in June you could make a meet up. No sign in or anything required.

Ok guys, I am new around here but in the interest of keeping this moving forward, lets pick a date. 

I doubt we can make everyone's travel radius work, but if we can agree on a date, we can then choose a location based on who is able to come and the best for the most people. 

Keep in mind June 17 is father's day.


----------



## SarahRides (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Chad! That's a good idea! I posted the days right now that I can do, but that might also change depending on my work schedule. If we nail down a date in the next week, I might be able to work around it better.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2012)

As long as its a weekend Im in, cant take time off during the week!


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 25, 2013)

Did anyone ever get this put together? How about this year?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2013)

As long as it doesnt interfere with my fishing!!! LOL


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 25, 2013)

Can I join this funn???


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 25, 2013)

Of course. Where are you?


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 26, 2013)

roblloyd said:


> Of course. Where are you?



Hartford ct?


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 26, 2013)

mtbryda203 said:


> Hartford ct?


That's great! I'm near middletown not far from you.
I'm sure we can get something put together for this year. Even if it's on 3-4 people it's better than none.


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 27, 2013)

roblloyd said:


> That's great! I'm near middletown not far from you.
> I'm sure we can get something put together for this year. Even if it's on 3-4 people it's better than none.



I live in middletown


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 27, 2013)

mtbryda203 said:


> I live in middletown



We should get together either way. Maybe trade a few?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd be interested in joining in on the fun!


----------

